# PSE at Vegas



## Hozer (Jan 26, 2008)

Were there more PSE Moneymaker LF's or NI's at the top tournaments the past 2 years? What cam do the pro's prefer? Anyone know why?


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Hozer said:


> Were there more PSE Moneymaker LF's or NI's at the top tournaments the past 2 years? What cam do the pro's prefer? Anyone know why?


The pros are shooting the NI's i guess its personal preference


----------



## Hozer (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks. any one know more details as to why?


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

You may get more info from the PSE Forum


----------



## Hozer (Jan 26, 2008)

I thought so too, but I guess all 5 guys on there don't shoot notice moneymakers...


----------

